# Biting yet again!



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a 9 week old pup and he's lovely when he's being lovely.
I have 2 children and he appears to have taken a liking to biting both of them , he has also had a go at my ankles and any hands if close enough.

I have ordered the book that has been recommended on here by Ian Dunbar which should be with me in a couple of days.

The thing I am confused about is conflicting info - on one hand I am reading , being informed to nip any sort of biting in the bud but on the other I should encourage him to bite me so he understands the pressure of his jaw and teeth for bite inhibition. 
A friend is telling me if I do not allow him to bite at all he does not understand his force and therefore the first time he does bite and if bigger could be really nasty! 
well I'm totally confused to what I should encourage and what is naughty as they both hurt!! Any ideas???? 

Thanks for all your support. X


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This puppy biting issue is one reason why many people now encourage letting young pups stay with their momma and littermates an extra week or two. During that time, the puppies learn from their own (dog) family that bites can be painful. If you've ever watched a litter of older pups playing together, you know how rough and tough they are with each other. They get a real sense of the power of their sharp teeth and strong little jaws, and learn how to temper their bites. In any case, the puppy biting does eventually fade away and become a distant memory!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Mu pup picked it up pretty quickly with me yelping really loudly and stuffing her mouth with a toy to redirect from my hands.
Also, enroll your pup in a puppy class where they let them play together so that they learn from each other how painful their little needle teeth are.
Hang in there it will be better


----------

